# Miami's first covid-19 death is a 40 year-old Uber driver



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sad story. It doesn't look like he contracted the disease driving, but this is really something for every driver to think about.

How much risk are you willing to take for a $3 ride?

https://wsvn.com/news/local/2-die-in-miami-dade-from-covid-19-first-identified-as-40-year-old-man/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

He got CV at the party.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> He got CV at the party.


Most likely, yes. There have apparently been a LOT of cases from that particular party. It's a week-long thing with tens of thousands of attendees.

He also lived on Miami Beach, probably South Beach where all the Spring Break craziness is. The city closed the beach, but that just moved the party to other areas.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The article says he didn’t feel well after the event. I’d be curious to know how soon after the event he didn’t feel well. I thought it takes days at least for the symptoms to manifest. 

While he probably did get it from the party, he could’ve had it a week or so before. Still sad.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The last quote of that story needs to be stressed to people like @GreatWhiteHope


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Shut up and drive! The community needs you!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Invisible said:


> The article says he didn't feel well after the event. I'd be curious to know how soon after the event he didn't feel well. I thought it takes days at least for the symptoms to manifest.
> 
> While he probably did get it from the party, he could've had it a week or so before. Still sad.


well up to 48 hours is the hang over not feeling good. but you have a point. What an exit, with a bang!



W00dbutcher said:


> Shut up and drive! The community needs you!


shouldn't uber provide protective gear?! least they could do. Would Dara's kid be allowed to drive?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> The last quote of that story needs to be stressed to people like @GreatWhiteHope


Nothing can get through to such people, other than possibly the death of someone close to them from this virus.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Most likely, yes. There have apparently been a LOT of cases from that particular party. It's a week-long thing with tens of thousands of attendees.
> 
> He also lived on Miami Beach, probably South Beach where all the Spring Break craziness is. The city closed the beach, but that just moved the party to other areas.


Looks like a workout person... maybe Uber's #1 workout driver. Not too much fat in his body.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> The last quote of that story needs to be stressed to people like @GreatWhiteHope


Let's not kid ourselves my Uber black business is dead as **** right now. For the last week I've been delivering groceries to old people that are literally, literally scared to leave their houses right now, I see that as a public good would you like to shit on me for that too?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Let's not kid ourselves my Uber black business is dead as @@@@ right now. *For the last week I've been delivering groceries to old people that are literally, literally scared to leave their houses right now, I see that as a public good* would you like to shit on me for that too?


I think you took care of that one all on your own.....



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Nothing can get through to such people, other than possibly the death of someone close to them from this virus.


Death does put things into perspective. I used to be all about making money, missing out on friends and family. Once you've lost someone special to you, you would give all that money back just to have a moment more with them.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I think you took care of that one all on your own.....
> 
> 
> Death does put things into perspective. I used to be all about making money, missing out on friends and family. Once you've lost someone special to you, you would give all that money back just to have a moment more with them.


That's really what you're gonna say?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Let's not kid ourselves my Uber black business is dead as @@@@ right now. For the last week I've been delivering groceries to old people that are literally, literally scared to leave their houses right now, I see that as a public good would you like to shit on me for that too?


That's awesome of you to go that! You're helping many people out.



TXUbering said:


> Death does put things into perspective. I used to be all about making money, missing out on friends and family. Once you've lost someone special to you, you would give all that money back just to have a moment more with them.


This is the part I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

mbd said:


> He got CV at the party.


Impossible. Uber drivers are too weird to have friends.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

x100 said:


> shouldn't uber provide protective gear?! least they could do.


I see two things wrong with that

If hospitals can't get basic PPE (and they can't), I think Uber might have some difficulty.
Uber pays pennies to drivers. If they "gave" us gloves and masks, they would have to make a "pay adjustment for the good of the community." They'd give you one pair of defective gloves and a mask made out of Kleenex, and lower your pay another 25 cents per mile for the rest of your illustrious career.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Hans GrUber said:


> Impossible. Uber drivers are too weird to have friends.


It was an Uber pool party.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Let's not kid ourselves my Uber black business is dead as @@@@ right now. For the last week I've been delivering groceries to old people that are literally, literally scared to leave their houses right now, I see that as a public good would you like to shit on me for that too?


 Thanks for being part of the solution.
If you're delivering I think you should get hazardous pay.

I'm still working at the shop, I'm not happy about it, but I quit my part-time uber gig three weeks ago,
Good luck and take extra precautions.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

There was a 40 something year old driver who died in NYC too - in Queens. Queens is a New York City borough on Long Island


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Tragedy will be the norm for awhile it seems. Guy was relatively young and in good shape. We won’t know if he had underlying conditions or was a vaper or who knows. Point is this thing is serious and majority of people on here are probably at some level of risk. If you’re out driving please stay safe.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

June132017 said:


> There was a 40 something year old driver who died in NYC too - in Queens. Queens is a New York City borough on Long Island


There've been dozens of 40 something year old drivers killed or maimed in Uber-related traffic accidents already this year. There've been dozens of 40 something year olds who died of complications from influenza this flu season in the US - most because they were ignorant and failed to get the $5 flu shot last fall.
Oh, my bad, I'm not contributing to the hysteria that's a la mode on social media right now. I'll let you get back to panicking.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

1k people don’t die a day from the flu in one country while the country has been shutdown for 4 weeks. As others have said, unfortunately some don’t appreciate science. And unfortunately they won’t believe it until it touches home. And it looks like it will get close to everyone. Unless you have very little family and social contacts as well as a robust immune system or youth.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> There've been dozens of 40 something year old drivers killed or maimed in Uber-related traffic accidents already this year. There've been dozens of 40 something year olds who died of complications from influenza this flu season in the US - most because they were ignorant and failed to get the $5 flu shot last fall.
> Oh, my bad, I'm not contributing to the hysteria that's a la mode on social media right now. I'll let you get back to panicking.


Uber drivers are notoriously math illiterate but you especially need to brush up on exponential growth. This plague has gone from 1 to 100 to more than 2000 deaths in about 3 weeks. At that rate of increase, we're going to see 1,000,000 deaths by the end of April.

This is no hoax. That's why the country is on lockdown at a cost of trillions of dollars trying to put the brakes on this thing. It's bad bad news.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rowing-rapidly-exponential-growth/2922091001/


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber drivers are notoriously math illiterate.


Amen to that. You proved your point by posting what you did.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Amen to that. You proved your point by posting what you did.


Great counter argument. Whistling past the graveyard.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Thanks for being part of the solution.
> If you're delivering I think you should get hazardous pay.
> 
> I'm still working at the shop, I'm not happy about it, but I quit my part-time uber gig three weeks ago,
> Good luck and take extra precautions.


Thank you sir

They're sort of his hazard pay I've gotten a few hundred dollar tips from people because they're so grateful of what you're doing for them, and literally I was taking them back at the amount of fear that a lot of these people that really have a literally do not want to leave their houses for months it's crazy


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Great counter argument. Whistling past the graveyard.


I know you're well-intentioned, but I hope when hindsight allows everyone (including you) to sort the SARS-Covid-19 pandemic into the appropriate context, you'll remember your posts, and your feelings of panic, take a step back, and realize how and who was able to so get into your mind as to control everything you do. I hope you arrive at the realization that - while this time you were manipulated by interests that had some form of greater good in mind (but not necessarily going about it in the most balanced way) - giving up your ability for critical thought and independent thinking can be a grave danger to society if the interests that come to control you are of nefarious intent.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I know you're well-intentioned, but I hope when hindsight allows everyone (including you) to sort the SARS-Covid-19 pandemic into the appropriate context, you'll remember your posts, and your feelings of panic, take a step back, and realize how and who was able to so get into your mind as to control everything you do. I hope you arrive at the realization that - while this time you were manipulated by interests that had some form of greater good in mind (but not necessarily going about it in the most balanced way) - giving up your ability for critical thought and independent thinking can be a grave danger to society if the interests that come to control you are of nefarious intent.


You can't dispute the math so you offer alot of BS. You think you're smarter than the public health experts? You think the president tanked the economy in an election year for no reason? It's all a conspiracy but luckily you have the inside line to the truth because you're... special. 
You've been calling it a hoax while the pandemic breaks out from 1 death on March 1 to 2000 deaths as of today. That number doubled in 2 days. You will continue to deny reality as the death toll surges all around you. 
Hope that works out for you.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Amen to that. You proved your point by posting what you did.


Here is some sample math to help you see the danger. 75 deaths a day in the US a week ago. Over 400 yesterday. Over 1,600 per day next weekend. Over 6,400 a day in two weeks. 6,400 x 4 = let's hope not in three weeks.

some naysayers might be more familiar with compounding interest?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> You can't dispute the math so you offer alot of BS. You think you're smarter than the public health experts? You think the president tanked the economy in an election year for no reason? It's all a conspiracy but luckily you have the inside line to the truth because you're... special.
> You've been calling it a hoax while the pandemic breaks out from 1 death on March 1 to 2000 deaths as of today. That number doubled in 2 days. You will continue to deny reality as the death toll surges all around you.
> Hope that works out for you.


When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).

Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.

In a few months, let's come back and assess what Covid-19 really is, and what it meant for you and me, and then look at how we behaved in late March 2020 and what the thoughts were that (pre-)occupied our minds.
Regards.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> It was an Uber pool party.


Actually, it was this...

https://winterparty.com/


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).
> 
> Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.
> 
> ...


You sound somewhat informed. Though I believe you are selling yourself short. The deaths from flu in the US is listed here as 24-62k.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
If we get to September with less than 50k deaths we could say two things: Good news!! and all of the shutdowns certainly had a substantial impact. If it's over 50k are you gonna feel like you should have taken it more seriously? Or what's your number? It's hard to imagine how we get from 2k to 50k but it could easily happen in April.

Even if only half the population got it and 1% died. That's 1.6 million? This thing needs mitigation. Imagine if you were sick for two weeks and couldn't breathe. Imagine then you could not get any medical attention anywhere. Sadly this could even be the case as it stands now. Be safe.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).
> 
> Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.
> 
> ...


We don't have to wait until novel coronavirus deaths pass influenza deaths to make an assessment that the death rate is growing exponentially. We don't have to wait for coronavirus deaths to exceed cancer or heart disease to take it seriously. We don't know the prevalence of infection but we know it's very infectious and we have enough information about the pandemic from other countries to see the trajectory of deaths. Italy just passed 10,000 deaths. USA is at 2000 and the numbers are climbing very rapidly. If it makes you feel better to be a contrarian, more power to you. You have been wrong so far. If you don't take it seriously, you can only hurt yourself and those who are in contact with you.

Btw I got my flu vaccine for this season.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

2win said:


> Here is some sample math to help you see the danger. 75 deaths a day in the US a week ago. Over 400 yesterday. Over 1,600 per day next weekend. Over 6,400 a day in two weeks. 6,400 x 4 = let's hope not in three weeks.
> 
> some naysayers might be more familiar with compounding interest?


Compounding interest externalizes money supply (assuming your interest is paid out in cash). The size of the US population alone internalizes a constraint to any computed rate. So compound interest = wrong analogy.
Crucially, you can't resolve any equation with key unknowns: in this matter we're discussing, a key unknown is the number of individuals who already acquired immunity. Also, you can't compare calculated ratios if you can't define a uniform unit of time. Because we have no idea how long Covid-19 has already been infecting large parts of the population (thanks to the incompetence of the very people who now prescribe you to go hungry and lose your home so that they may cover their behinds), we can't make any informed statements as to the comparative "dangerousness" of Covid-19 to other diseases that kill hundred of thousands of Americans each year.
We'll have to play catch-up for quite some time before we can overcome the negligent unpreparedness of our dear leaders. That's something our dear leaders would rather you not dwell on too much.



JimKE said:


> Actually, it was this...
> 
> https://winterparty.com/


I made a joke.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I made a joke.


No, you made a stupid, asinine comment about an Uber driver's death.

But have your fun, funny man.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

JimKE said:


> No, you made a stupid, asinine comment about an Uber driver's death.
> 
> But have your fun, funny man.


I've retained a sense of humor. Sad to see you lost yours.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).
> 
> Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.
> 
> ...


What we do know is over 50% of people in the US received a Flu vaccine in 2019.

The flu was fatal in about 0.1% (1 per thousand) cases

The flu incubation period is 1-4 days.

There is no vaccine for covid19 yet

Right now covid19 is claiming the lives of 1.8% that's almost I in 50. 
(I know these #s are skewed however they are alarmingly higher than the flu)

The incubation period for covid19 is 5-14 days.

In short, there are twice as many people susceptible to a virus being spread 3 times longer per person and killing 18 tomes as many people.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Sad story. It doesn't look like he contracted the disease driving, but this is really something for every driver to think about.
> 
> How much risk are you willing to take for a $3 ride?
> 
> https://wsvn.com/news/local/2-die-in-miami-dade-from-covid-19-first-identified-as-40-year-old-man/


All the risk. I'm still driving using all precautions. I don't determine or act too know the day of my death. I'll be ok with it the day it arrives. This life is just a dress rehearsal for the real one I'll get too enjoy once I leave this miserable &#127758;



2win said:


> Here is some sample math to help you see the danger. 75 deaths a day in the US a week ago. Over 400 yesterday. Over 1,600 per day next weekend. Over 6,400 a day in two weeks. 6,400 x 4 = let's hope not in three weeks.
> 
> some naysayers might be more familiar with compounding interest?


Hey bro you a twn as well? My bro has 4 minutes on me.

As far as compounding, even that is within God's power to control. We are all in his hands. This allows me to live for him. But yeah this is not a hoax.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).
> 
> Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.
> 
> ...


You obviously are an educated person.
Most deniers get really loopy or start going into conspiracy theories.

But when doctors are freaking out not only in this country but all over the world, scientists are freaking out, government officials are freaking out, then most people would also be reasonably worried.

We all saw the videos coming out of Italy, we were not watching a Hollywood movie or watching people who wanted to scare us for no reason.
Do you believe we got Punked by Italy?

We also can now clearly see exponential growth of COVID-19 deaths in the United States.

Now the army is calling up recently retired soldiers who's MOS was medical related.

60F critical care officer
60N nurse anesthesiologist
68V respiratory specialist
68W medic

And a bunch of other medical MOS"s
So far 9000 soldiers have volunteered to put their fatigues back on.

Do you really think an army that has been fighting wars continuously for decades now, does these things just for fun or because they are overreacting to the sniffles ?

Are they doing all this just for the common cold ?
Just for a run-of-the-mill influenza ?

So far the evidence does not add up to reach a conclusion like that.
The evidence is actually pointing towards an ominous future over the next few months.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> What we do know is over 50% of people in the US received a Flu vaccine in 2019.
> 
> The flu was fatal in about 0.1% (1 per thousand) cases
> 
> ...


We had 22,000 deaths from influenza this flu season already, which is at the low end of the long term average. And those deaths are for a virus which we can vaccinate against! So if the responsible portion of the populace hadn't vaccinated last fall, that figure of 22,000 deaths would've been higher by tens of thousands still. Yet, we are used to that. No one would think to shut down the economy for that and throw millions into poverty, homelessness and despair.

Yes, Covid-19 is dangerous for its potential to spread. So if what we are doing right now is supposed to be the solution, we'd have to keep up isolation until we can vaccinate, which won't be before the end of the year. By then the number of deaths from hunger, suicide and heart disease from lack of exercise will be astronomical. Not to speak of that we won't have an economy anymore to resuscitate. The damage to GDP will be permanent.

The only exit strategy from the current panic reaction by our policy-makers, who were caught with their pants down, is to enforce sensible social distancing. Segregate those who are susceptible to the virus, but, by all means, allow young people to catch Covid-19, and catch it soon. They are statistically insignificantly impacted by Covid. The likelihood for you to die with Covid as the sole cause for your demise is - if you are under 50 - statistically about equal to dying from picking your nose and inadvertently poking your brain.

We need herd immunity, and that starts roughly at 2/3 of a population. Fortunately, that is about the number of Americans who fall into age groups not particularily threatened by Covid. Eventually, that realization will dawn on people. The current strategy may be the optimal course of action for a virologist not burdened by having to take into account any other factors (economic, societal, mental health, etc), but a society is built on compromise between many interests, and - frankly - I have a vested interest in not becoming homeless. The current policy choices by the ruling elites have put me on a path to that.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Sad story. It doesn't look like he contracted the disease driving, but this is really something for every driver to think about.
> 
> How much risk are you willing to take for a $3 ride?
> 
> https://wsvn.com/news/local/2-die-in-miami-dade-from-covid-19-first-identified-as-40-year-old-man/


Ya didn't he get it at spring break?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu.


1 per thousand

18 per 1000

The more people infected the more dead there will be for both virus.

22,000 x 18= 396,000

We just passed 2,000 deaths in the US from Covid-19.

It took us a month to go from 1 death to 1,000 deaths.

It took us 48 hours to go from 1,000 deaths to 2,000 deaths.

THAT is exponential growth.

At this rate of exponential growth
Well ne at 22,000 in 8 days

And that's with the precautions we've taken.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Man, I wish there was more background to this. The guy was clearly in better shape than I’ll ever be in. And everyone agrees that exercising regularly is good for your health to fight diseases and whatnot.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> When we hit 22,000 deaths, we'll have matched the death count of common influenza from just this flu season in the US alone. That's a number that probably didn't even scare you enough to get your flu shot last fall. Only once we surpass 22,000 deaths can we start to make fact-based assessments how much more deadly Covid-19 is compared to the common flu. Because we're not testing in this country, we have no hunch about the actual number of cases. Because we won't be able to test for the presence of anti-bodies in people's bodies for yet many more months, we won't be able to know how much of the populace is already immune. Absent of knowing the number of cases (including cases that resulted in immunity), we cannot compute any ratios (such as a mortality rate).
> 
> Time will tell. Anyone who claims to "know" anything about Covid-19 at this point is just feeding you biased information meant to influence your behavior. Just remain cognizant of that fact.
> 
> ...


Wow, you know everything. You really should call up the CDC and NIAID and insist that they put you on the payroll immediately as Special Consultant. You sure could tell them a thing or two. They are obviously very, very confused and the Nation needs you to straighten them out.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> We had 22,000 deaths from influenza this flu season already, which is at the low end of the long term average. And those deaths are for a virus which we can vaccinate against! So if the responsible portion of the populace hadn't vaccinated last fall, that figure of 22,000 deaths would've been higher by tens of thousands still. Yet, we are used to that. No one would think to shut down the economy for that and throw millions into poverty, homelessness and despair.
> 
> Yes, Covid-19 is dangerous for its potential to spread. So if what we are doing right now is supposed to be the solution, we'd have to keep up isolation until we can vaccinate, which won't be before the end of the year. By then the number of deaths from hunger, suicide and heart disease from lack of exercise will be astronomical. Not to speak of that we won't have an economy anymore to resuscitate. The damage to GDP will be permanent.
> 
> ...


 You obviously have a well-thought-out and intelligent argument.
The choices we have in front of us are all ugly.
Acceptable collateral damaged versus the health of our economy.

The problem is we don't yet have clarity on what the potential body count could be.
If it's 20,000 or so, unfortunately we would have to just absorb it in order to keep the economy going.
Just the fact that we are alive has its own inherent risks, we can't wrap the entire country in bubble wrap.

But they're talking about possibly having 100,000 to 200,000 Americans dead over the next 12 months if we don't temporary shut down.

If that's the case then we have no other option than to hunker down and wait for the scientists to come up with a vaccine, or let covid burn out through social distancing in combination with a certain amount of gradual herd immunity.

We need to give the scientist a little bit of breathing room so they can figure out which direction this is going to go.

It sucks, I'm losing a ton of money, I also want to get back to work, but money is not everything.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I know you're well-intentioned, but I hope when hindsight allows everyone (including you) to sort the SARS-Covid-19 pandemic into the appropriate context, you'll remember your posts, and your feelings of panic, take a step back, and realize how and who was able to so get into your mind as to control everything you do. I hope you arrive at the realization that - while this time you were manipulated by interests that had some form of greater good in mind (but not necessarily going about it in the most balanced way) - giving up your ability for critical thought and independent thinking can be a grave danger to society if the interests that come to control you are of nefarious intent.


I hope you are right, but glad you're not in a position of authority. Uber on, and be sure to hug and kiss your mom at the end of every shift.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

We were entirely unprepared as a nation. We knew there was a highly communicable disease that was raging in China before the end of 2018. How is it possible that we - by April 2020 - still don't have anywhere near the needed tests just to gauge how deadly this disease really is? Our leaders have failed us.

But we're starting to get more precise in the modeling because we have growing datasets. This from today's LA Times; data compiled and interpreted by researchers at the Imperial College London and published in the medical journal Lancet, a highly reputable source for a change:

https://www.latimes.com/science/sto...e-estimates-show-risk-rising-sharply-with-age
The computed ratios from this research, as the authors themselves caution, will remain subject to further change (but it's not likely that they will get worse). But, given on these ever-sharpened assessments of the threat COVID-19 poses to the average American, let me offer this context for your consideration:

Based on the most recent, so far most refined data available, the average infection fatality rate is 0.66%. That is: if (!) you get infected by COVID-19 in your lifetime, you have a 0.66% chance to die from it. Thus you have a 99.34% chance to get over it, and then be immune to it. To press the point:

- YOUR CHANCE TO DIE FROM COVID-19 IN YOUR LIFETIME IS:

*0.66%*
(and if you're under 40, it is less than 0.08%)

So let's try to stay level-headed for the following, and just look at the following data point provided by the US National Center for Health Statistics (Mortality Data for 2018). According to this official statistic:

- IF YOU DRIVE A CAR OCCASIONALLY (i.e. use it in the normal course of your life, which includes commuting, but PRECLUDES professional or semi-professional drivers who spend most of their day in their cars)

- YOUR CHANCE TO DIE IN A FATAL CAR ACCIDENT DURING YOUR LIFETIME IS:

*0.94%*

(If of course you are an Uber driver, your chance to die will even be much, much *HIGHER* than 0.94%, because you're constantly in your car, and - based on what I see from fellow rideshare drivers - most of us are not very good drivers to begin with).

So your chance to die from a fatal car accident in your life is HIGHER THAN dying from COVID-19 in your lifetime.

I put this bluntly to the forum members who find that COVID-19 poses an unacceptable risk to them as rideshare driver, those who shout down anyone who tries to caution patience: we now already know (with the limited data we got) that you - just being a rideshare driver - is an EVEN BIGGER risk to you than COVID-19. So please, if you are panicked by the thought of catching COVID, please be panicked by the thought of ever going back to being an Uber driver.

DO NOT DO IT! IT'S DEADLY! IT'S WORSE THAN COVID, EVEN WITHOUT COVID!

Please find something safer to do in your life, and please stop posting to this board that is used by people who have either a) no choice but to drive rideshare, or b) are a little bit more accepting of their relative risks and can handle a pressure job such as rideshare.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> We were entirely unprepared as a nation. We knew there was a highly communicable disease that was raging in China before the end of 2018. How is it possible that we - by April 2020 - still don't have anywhere near the needed tests just to gauge how deadly this disease really is? Our leaders have failed us.
> 
> But we're starting to get more precise in the modeling because we have growing datasets. This from today's LA Times; data compiled and interpreted by researchers at the Imperial College London and published in the medical journal Lancet, a highly reputable source for a change:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. You have rationalized the decision to avoid driving now because COVID-19 makes the mortality risk > 1% (0.94 + risk of contracting COVID). We do not know the risk of being infected in the first place. Add to that all of the other risks of the drive, and hundreds of pax per week, and I feel much safer at home getting paid for not driving.

Stay home. Don't take the coronavirus home with you and risk your family's lives, too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> We were entirely unprepared as a nation. We knew there was a highly communicable disease that was raging in China before the end of 2018. How is it possible that we - by April 2020 - still don't have anywhere near the needed tests just to gauge how deadly this disease really is? Our leaders have failed us.
> 
> But we're starting to get more precise in the modeling because we have growing datasets. This from today's LA Times; data compiled and interpreted by researchers at the Imperial College London and published in the medical journal Lancet, a highly reputable source for a change:
> 
> ...


Your chance of dying in a car accident is not 0.94% unless you include pedestrians and motorcyclists. As an occupant the chance is much less. Also, those numbers are not ordinary driving, they include everyone, no matter what.

Also, if this virus mutates or immunity doesn't last long, then you could catch it multiple times. Any one might kill you. Over time your odds are much worse. Note that if you're elderly or immune compromised your immune system may not make you immune even if in a young healthy person it would.

You're also forgetting that some survivors are being left with permanent lung damage. That will obviously affect their chances of dying from other diseases for the rest of their lives. Not to mention the added health care costs to them and society.


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Compounding interest externalizes money supply (assuming your interest is paid out in cash). The size of the US population alone internalizes a constraint to any computed rate. So compound interest = wrong analogy.
> Crucially, you can't resolve any equation with key unknowns: in this matter we're discussing, a key unknown is the number of individuals who already acquired immunity. Also, you can't compare calculated ratios if you can't define a uniform unit of time. Because we have no idea how long Covid-19 has already been infecting large parts of the population (thanks to the incompetence of the very people who now prescribe you to go hungry and lose your home so that they may cover their behinds), we can't make any informed statements as to the comparative "dangerousness" of Covid-19 to other diseases that kill hundred of thousands of Americans each year.
> We'll have to play catch-up for quite some time before we can overcome the negligent unpreparedness of our dear leaders. That's something our dear leaders would rather you not dwell on too much.
> 
> ...


Jibberish. You sound like somebody who has been up for 4 days without sleep. Go to bed , ******ed Sheldon.


----------

